

Show HN: S3pal – command-line dev tool for easy S3 uploading and listing - jacktasia
https://github.com/jacktasia/s3pal

======
jacktasia
I made this for proof of concepts where files need to be uploaded but no other
backend is really necessary.

You can just set your s3 creds in the toml file (ideally after making an AMI
user) and start the server (s3pal server) and you instantly have an endpoint
for uploading.

[https://github.com/jacktasia/s3pal#s3pal-](https://github.com/jacktasia/s3pal#s3pal-)

